# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الثلاثاء 8  سبتمبر 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكل التحرك لموكب السبت 12/9/2020 



#ووااوواا
التحرك من ام درمان أمام نادي المريخ الذي سوف يكون نقطة تجمع وتحرك في تمام الساعة العاشرة صباحا 

 الموكب المتحرك من ام درمان سوف يتجه نحو مدينة بحري جوار مستشفى احمد قاسم الذي يعتبر نقطة تجمع منطقة بحري مرورا بوسط بحري 

موكب الخرطوم سوف يتحرك تزامنا مع موكب ام درمان وبخير وسوف تكون نقطة الالتقاء أمام الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم 

كل من يود المشاركة في الموكب الأكبر في تاريخ الكرة السودانية التواصل مع مناديب المواكب في المدن الثلاثة 

أصحاب العربات الخاصة والملاكي تواجدكم في الموكب رسالة عميقة ولها معاني كبير وتؤكد صفويتكم  

الإعلام المريخي نحن في انتظاركم للمشاركة الكبرى في مواكب الاستهداف المريخي 

كبار المريخ ورموزه اطباء المريخ الأقطاب قدامى اللاعبين روابط المريخ وكل التنظيمات الجماهيرية وقت الحووووبة جاء 

سنزلزل الارض 
سندك حصون الفساد والاستبداد 

لاتضيعوا فرصة الشرف الجماهيري الأكبر 

*لجنة الحشد المريخي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاستاذ محمد موسي ( الكندو ) الاربعاء فتح باب العضوية



Hisham Abdalsamad 

في تصريحات جديدة للكندو يؤكد فتح باب العضوية يوم الاربعاء المقبل وذلك من اجل نيل العضوية لجمهور المريخ تجهيزا للانتخابات المقبلـة .
وناشد عضو المجلس الكندو الجماهير لنيل العضوية للاستعداد للانتخابات .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عضو اتحاد الكره حلفا المريخ والهلال مهددان بعدم المشاركة افريقيا




خاص_كورة سودانية

كشف نائب رئيس اللجنة القانونية بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الأستاذ محمد حلفا ل”كورة سودانية” ان المريخ والهلال مهددان بعدم المشاركة افريقيا إذا لم يتمكنا من إجازة نظامهما الأساسي قبيل إنطلاق المنافسات في أواخر نوفمبر المقبل 
مبينا كذلك ان الأمر ينطبق على جميع الأندية التي تسعى للمشاركة قاريا"




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة كلّ”48â€³ ساعة..”5â€³ ملاعب مرشّحة للاستضافة وإكمال الممتاز في”32â€³ يومًا..المسابقات تقترب من إعلان القرار




 الخرطوم: باج نيوز

ربما يكون الأمر مجرّد مقترحات أو لم يعد واقعيًا حتى اللحظة، لكنّ يبدو أنّه لا خيارات أمام لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني بشأن قرار استكمال الدوري الممتاز في فترة لا تتعدى العشرين من أكتوبر..”باج نيوز” نجح في الحصول على إفاداتٍ من رئيس اللجنة المنظمة الفاتح باني..تطالعونها في المساحة التالية.

الفاتح باني ـ نائب رئيس اتحاد الكرة ورئيس لجنة المسابقات ـ

 "بدايةً..هل تمّ تحديد موعدٍ نهائي لاستئناف الدوري الممتاز؟

_نعم ..تمّ الاتّفاق على عودة المنافسة في الخامس عشر من سبتمبر على أنّ يتم ختام الموسم في السابع عشر من أكتوبر.

"كيف ستلعب البطولة؟

_سنلعب بمعدل”8â€³ مباريات في اليوم الواحد حتى نستطيع أنّ ننفذّ البرنامج.

"ما هي الملاعب التي تمّ تحديدها لاستقبال مباريات المنافسة؟

_ أمنّا على ملعب استاد الخرطوم، الجوهرة الزرقاء، ودار الرياضة ، واستلمنا خطاب من نادي المريخ يؤكّد جاهزية ملعبه، وكلّفنا لجنة برئاسة سكرتير اتحاد الخرطوم أسامة عبد السلام لإعداد تقريرٍ بشأن الملعب إمّا باعتماده أو استبعاده وربما نستعين باستاد جبل أولياء.

"ألا ترى أنّ خوض البطولة في هذه الفترة القصيرة صعب للغاية؟

_سنلعب متبقي الدوري الممتاز خلال”32â€³ يومًا لأنّنا ملزمين بتسمية الفرق المشاركة في البطولات الإفريقية قبل العشرين من أكتوبر وبالتالي لا خيار أمامنا.

"وكيف ستكتمل المنافسة في”32â€³ يومًا؟

_البرنامج سيكون ضاغطًا للغاية  وسنلعب كلّ”48â€³ ساعة وقد نلعب بعض الأسابيع في “72” نعرف أنّ هذا الأمر صعب ومرهق للغاية وللأندية واللاعبين ولا يوجد أيّ خيارٍ خلاف ذلك لأنّ أداء مباراة كلّ”48 ساعة ربما سيخلق مشاكل ولكنّ ليس هناك مفرّ غير ذلك.

"هل سيتوقف الدوري خلال هذه الفترة؟

_نعم سيتوقف مرتين..المرة الأولى لمدة خمسة أيام..من يوم 20 لخمس وعشرين تسعة حتى يستطيع المنتخب لعب مباراة يوم23 سبتمبر على أنّ يعود في الرابع والعشرين، وسيستأنف الدوري في السادس والعشرين وتوقف آخر لمدة خمسة أيام من يوم السادس من أكتوبر وحتى الحادي عشر من أكتوبر حيث سيلعب المنتخب مباراة أمام تونس.

"هل سيكون هناك تأجيل لمباريات الدوري؟

_غير مسموح بقبول أي أعذار والتأجيل سيكون في حالة واحدة بسبب ظروف غير طبيعية..

"بهذه الطريقة أنتم ترهقون الأندية وهي أشبه بالانتحار؟

_لا نتحمّل المسؤولية في ذلك..نحن لم نوقف إعداد الأندية..هناك عدد منها إعدادها مستمر والآن هناك أندية لعبت مباريات كبيرة وهناك أندية لم تستعدّ ولم تبدأ الإعداد، وهذا لا ذنب لنا فيه.

"متى سيصدر البرنامج المنافسة؟

_بعد اجتماع لجنة المسابقات الذي سيكون الأسبوع القادم وقد نصدر برمجة أربعة أسابيع على أنّ يتمّ إعلان باقي البرنامج لاحقًا.

"هل يستطيع اتحاد الكرة تنظيم 8 مباريات في اليوم؟

_نعم لدينا القدرة على ذلك.. الاتحاد جاهز والملاعب كذلك، ولن تكون هناك مشكلة في تعيين مراقبين أو حكام ولا أعتقد أنّ هناك أزمة بشأن ذلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بركان الغضب المريخي  لتصحيح المسار




السبت 
9:12

مباني الاتحاد العام







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* إيطاليا تعود من هولندا بفوز ثمين .. والنرويج يسحق أيرلندا الشمالية
* بيلاروسيا تحقق فوزًا عسيرًا على كازاخستان
* إيفرتون يعلن رسمياً عن ضم خاميس رودريغيز من ريال مدريد
* ليونيل ميسي أول الحاضرين لتدريبات برشلونة بعد قرار البقاء
* مانشستر سيتي يعلن إصابة نجمه رياض محرز بفيروس كورونا 
* برشلونة يتواصل مع تياجو ألكانتارا
* برشلونة تعيد فتح لاماسيا بعد أغلاق لمدة خمس أشهر بسبب كورونا
* صحيفة: ليون ينتظر عرض برشلونة بشأن ممفيس ديباي
* استبعاد فودين وجرينوود من المنتخب الإنجليزي
* نيوكاسل يونايتد يعلن تعاقده رسميا مع كالوم ويلسون نجم بورنموث
* مدرب البرتغال: لم نتخذ قرارًا بشأن كريستيانو رونالدو
* كروس: زيدان أفضل مدرب يمكن العمل معه
* الاتحاد الإسباني: فحص ريجيلون يؤكد وجود التواء خارجي في الكاحل الأيسر
* رئيس الرابطة الإسبانية: كيف أحارب ميسي؟.. كنت أدافع عن الشرعية والعدالة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



◄ دوري الأمم الأوروبية  - المجموعات :


* أرمينيا (-- : --) إستونياالساعة: 18:00 / القناة: beIN HD


* جورجيا (-- : --) مقدونيا الشماليةالساعة: 18:00 / القناة: beIN HD


* بلجيكا (-- : --) أيسلنداالساعة: 20:45 / القناة: beIN HD


* الدانمارك (-- : --) إنجلتراالساعة: 20:45 / القناة: beIN HD


* فرنسا (-- : --) كرواتياالساعة: 20:45 / القناة: beIN HD


* السويد (-- : --) البرتغال الساعة: 20:45 / القناة: beIN HD


* قبرص (-- : --) إذربيجانالساعة: 20:45 / القناة: beIN HD


* لوكسمبرج (-- : --) الجبل الأسودالساعة: 20:45 / القناة: beIN HD


* سان مارينو (-- : --) ليشتنشتاينالساعة: 20:45 / القناة: beIN HD



——————————————



 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :


◄ دوري الأمم الأوروبية  - المجموعات :


* كازاخستان (1 : 2) روسيا البيضاء
* البوسنة والهرسك (1 : 2) بولندا
* هولندا (0 : 1) إيطاليا
* النمسا (2 : 3) رومانيا
* إيرلندا الشمالية (1 : 5) النرويج

* التشيك (1 : 2) إسكوتلندا
* ألبانيا (0 : 1) ليتوانيا


——————————————
◄ الدوري المصري  - الاسبوع 25:
* الاتحاد السكندري (1 : 3) مصر المقاصة
* وادي دجلة  (1 : 1) المقاولون العرب
* الاسماعيلي (4 : 0) نادي مصر 
* حرس الحدود (0 : 2) الاهلي 
——————————————
◄ الدوري القطري  - الاسبوع 2:
* السيلية  (1 : 5) السد
* الغرافة (1 : 3) الريان
——————————————





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميسي يظهر في تدريبات برشلونة
كووورة




ميسي
عاد  الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي نجم وقائد برشلونة، إلى تدريبات الفريق الكتالوني  مساء امس  الإثنين، ليبدأ التحضيرات مع الفريق استعدادا للموسم الجديد.

وبحسب صحيفة "سبورت" الإسبانية، فإن ميسي كان أول من وصل إلى ملعب التدريب، قبل 90 دقيقة من انطلاق المران.

وأضافت:  "قبل العودة للتدريبات كان على ميسي الخضوع لاختبار فيروس كورونا، وبعدما  ظهرت النتيجة سلبية، إذ ينص بروتوكول الليجا على أنه يجب أن يتدرب بمفرده  هذا الأسبوع".



وعاد ميسي بعدما أعلن استمراره ضمن صفوف  البارسا حتى صيف 2021، وحال لم يوقع على عقد جديد مع البلوجرانا، سيكون  حرًا للتفاوض مع الأندية الأخرى اعتبارًا من 1 يناير/كانون الثاني المقبل.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**كبد الحقيقة*




*د .مزمل ابو القاسم*

*خاص قروب المريخ عشقنا الازلي*

*متابعة* 

 *الجيلي علي*

*صنو الفشل والفساد*

بل يومين اصدر الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بيانا اعلن فيه اعتزامه إستكمال
المريخ عشقنا الازلي 
 الموسم الرياضي وذكر في البيان أن الكاف حدد يوم 20 أكتوبر المقبل ك اخر موعد لإرسال اسماء الأندية الممثلة للاتحادات الوطنية في المشاركات الإفريقية وانه طلب من المهندس الفاتح باني. نائب الرئيس رئيس اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات ان يتدارس مع أعضاء لجنته عودة

قروب المريخ عشقنا الازلي 

 برنامج الدروي الممتاز ابتداء من يوم 15 سبتمبر الجاري علي ان تكتمل المنافسة قبل 20 أكتوبر حتي يتمكن الاتحاد من تسمية ابطال حقيقين لتمثيل السودان في بطولتي الكاف. وطلب أيضا من ريئس اللجنة

قروب المريخ عشقنا الازلي

 المنظمة للمسابقات مراعاة ما امكن خوض مباراة واحدة علي الاقل للمنتخب الوطني الأول في تونس خلال أيام الفيفا في أكتوبر المقبل وكذلك قد يتم الاعتذار عن خوض مباراتي تشاد أو الاكتفاء بمباراة واحدة فقط مراعاة لضغط المباريات علي اللاعبين بين المنتخب والأندية لا سيما ناديي القمة...
مرة اخري يوكد هذا الإداري الفاشل انه دكتاتور لا يابه لمجلسه ولا يقيم وزنا للجانه المساعدة بدليل انه انفرد باتخاذ قرار عودة النشاط من دون  أن يستشير أحدا. ومن دون أن يكلف نفسه عناء الحصول على إذن الوزارة المعنية بالنشاط او لجنة الطؤاري الصحية التي ابطلت عنترياته السابقة. 
السودان يعاني من كوارث طبيعية غير مسبوقة حاليا بسبب السيول والفيضانات التي تسببت في انهيار اكثر من مائة ألف منزل وقتلت أكثر من مائة شخص وشردت عشرات الآلاف . لتتضطر الدولة لإعلان البلاد منطقة كوارث طبيعية واشهار حالة الطواري لمدة ثلاثة أشهر. بامر المجلس القومي للدفاع المدني ومع ذلك يبقي كل هم شداد محصورا في استئناف النشاط الرياضي كيفما اتفق. 
كي يزعم أنه انتصر علي الوزيرة ولاء البوشي .نتسال بداء الي متي سيواصل أعضاء  مجلس إدارة الاتحاد العام خنوعهم وخضوعهم لدكتاتورية رئيسهم وتعامل معهم كانهم تمومة جرتق ..
متي سينقضون ليجبرو هذا الدكتاتور علي احترام قواعد العمل المؤسسي. وعدم تجاوز المجلس والتقيد بالصلاحيات التي حددها له النظام الأساسي للاتحاد...
تبقت سبع مباريات لمعظم الأندية في الدوري الحالي وهناك أندية لديها ثماني وتسع مباريات فكيف يريد هذا الإداري الفاشل للاعبين ان يخوضو كل ذلك العدد الكبير من المباريات ويودو مباراة دولية مع المنتخب التونسي في تونس واخري مع المنتخب التشادي خلال شهر واحد؟.
هل يتحدث عن بشر من لحم ودم ام عن الآات مصنوعة من زبر الحديد.
ما فايدة وجود مجلس إدارة ولجنة مسابقات ولجنة للمنتخبات طالما أن شئون الاتحاد كلها خاضعة لرغبة وارادة هذا الإداري الفاشل المتجبر. 
من يتابع الإصرار الشدادي علي استكمال بطولة الدوري الحالية سيتوهم ان السودان هو الدولة الوحيدة التي عانت من صعوبات في استكمال بطولة الدوري بسبب أزمة جائحة كورونا 
هناك 19دولة قي افريقيا اضطرت الي إلغاء بطولات  الدوري بسبب جائحة كورونا علي راسها الجزائر وكينيا وغينيا الاستوائية وانغولا والنيجر واثيوبيا وموريشوس والكنغو الديمقراطية وأفريقيا الوسطى والراس الاخضر ويوغندا ورواندا وغامبيا وجنوب السودان ..
حتي في أوربا التي لا تعاني مثلنا  من كوارث طبيعية بالسيول والفيضانات  تم الغاء بطولات الدوري في فرنسا وهولندا وبلجيكا .مثلما تم الغاء بطولة الدوري الأرجنتيني بكل  قيمته الكروية والتسويقية والجماهيرية...ولم يعتبر رئيس  الاتحاد الارجنتيني القرار منقصة في حق اتحاده .
مثلما يفعل قائد اتحاد الفلول الذي اتي  لمنصبه بامر امانة الخراب في المؤتمر الوطني المحلول..
علي المستوي العربي تم الغاء بطولة الدوري في لبنان والعراق. كما الغيت جميع نتائج بطولة دوري الخليج العربي في الإمارات فماذا يساوي الدروي السوداني الهزيل بجانب الدروي الإماراتي القوي والغني برعاياته الضخمة وقيمته الفنية والتسويقية العالية ..
في فرنسا تم إيقاف  بطولة الدوري وكل الأنشطة الرياضية بامر رئيس الوزراء إدوارد فيليب. الذي اعلن امام البرلمان ان النشاط الرياضي لن يستأنف قبل شهر سبتمبر ولم يعتبر رئيس الاتحاد الفرنسي ذلك القرار هذيمة له أو تدخلا سياسيا في شؤؤن اللعبة مثلما يفعل دكتاتور اتحاد الفلول العام...
وبالطبع لم يهدد رئيس الاتحاد الفرنسي بتقديم شكوي للفيفا ضد الحكومة الفرنسية..لسنا بحاجة إلي ذكر حقيقة ان رئيس الاتحاد الفرنسي لا يتدخل في شؤون الدروي الفرنسي الذي تديره رابطة محترفة مثلما يحدث في كل الاتحادات المحترمة والمتطورة في شتي بقاع المعمورة..حتي في أفريقيا الفقيرة توجد 27 دولة تمتلك روابط للاندية تشرف علي تنظيم بطولات الدوري لتتفرغ اتحاداتها لنشر اللعبة وتطويرها وجعلها سلعة جاذبة علاوة علي العناية بنشاط المنتخبات وبقية روافد اللعبة...
 من يتفرس القائمة سيجدها تضم أفضل الدول الإفريقية من ناحية المستوي الفني. وفي مقدمتها جنوب افريقيا وتونس والجزائر والمغرب وغانا وكوت ديفوار وغيرها من الدول المتطورة كرويا...  حتي في كينيا ويوغندا تم تكوين رابطتين للاندية لتتولي تنظيم الدوري في الدولتين وفي مصر القريبة ستتولي الرابطة تنظيم الدوري ابتداء من الموسم المقبل.. بينما نظل نحن مع بغاث الطير من الدول المتخلفة

الجيلي علي 

 كرويا. بسبب اصرار عنترة إدارة كل شؤؤن الاتحاد منفردا بعقليته المتخلفة ودكتاتوريته المقيتة..

 *آخر الحقايق*

  *الجيلي علي*

طالما أن نواب الرئيس وبقية أعضاء المجلس خاضعون وخانعون لدكتاتورية رئيسهم الفاشل فإننا نقترع عليهم ان يحفظو ما تبقي من ماء الوجوه... ويتقدمون باستقالات جماعية كي يواصل الدكتاتور انفراده بالقرار في اتحاد الفلول العام. 
فشل الاتحاد في تنظيم الدوري الحالي ليس بدعة. تم تنظيم اول بطولة دوري في عهد الدكتاتور  في 2018 بطريقة مريعة قسمت بها الأندية الي مجموعتين وتمت كلفتتها علي عجل وفاز بها الهلال قبل ان ينتزع المريخ اللقب بقرار تاريخي من محكمة كاس..في الموسم الماضي تمت كلفتة البطولة أيضا بتكرار مهزلة المجموعتين 

الجيلي علي 

تم تجميع فرق دروي الهبوط(التحدي) في ولاية النيل الابيض ولعبت المرحلة الختامية بمعدل مباراة كل 48ساعة ...
ولعبت مباريات مجموعة النخبة في الخرطوم بالطريقة نفسها وظفر بها المريخ أيضا بعد أن لعب كل فريق سبع مباريات فقط...

الجيلي علي 

وكالعادة اقيمت المباريات كل 48 ساعة يعني الفشل في تنظيم الدوري متوارث وليس جديدا علي اتحاد الفلول حدثت الكلفتة وتكرر الفشل مع ان البلاد لم تكن تعاني من وباء الكورونا ولم تحدث فيها كوارث سيول وفيضانات 

الجيلي علي

نتوقع من الأندية ان تقف في وجه الدكتاتور وقفة واحدة وتقول له حسبك كفاك دكتاتورية وغرور وعنجهية وتسلطا علي الرقاب...ويا أندية الممتاز اتحدي في العمر مرة  وننتظر من السلطات الرياضية ان تشكم الإداري المتجبر من جديد لتوقفه عند حده..نتوقع منها ان تهتم بمتابعة ملف قضية الاتحاد ..بطرف نيابة الفساد..

  *الجيلي علي*

*آخر خبر*

شداد صنو الفساد ... والفشل والاستبداد....

الجيلي علي









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا: وزارة الشباب والرياضة تعلن عودة النشاط الرياضي



الخرطوم: سبورت249
أعلنت  وزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية اليوم “الثلاثاء” عودة النشاط الرياضي  بعد بعد تسلمها موافقة رسمية من وزارة الصحة الاتحادية على ان تقام  النشاطات بدون حضور جماهيري.
واكد بيان رسمي صادر من وزارة الشباب  والرياضة ” تم رفع بروتوكول صحي لوزارة الصحة الاتحادية بتاريخ ظ¢ظ¤ أغسطس  ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ  للتعليق على المحتوى وتحديد موعد عودة النشاط الرياضي”.
واضاف”  تسلمنا الموافقة المكتوبة من وزارة الصحة الاتحادية كجهة معنية بتقييم  الوضع الصحي على عودة النشاط الرياضي بعد أن أجرت وزارة الصحة بعض  التعديلات على البروتوكول وشددت على أهمية الالتزام بتنفيذ ما جاء فيه بعد  تضمين الملاحظات التي تمت إضافتها”.
وكان اتحاد الكرة اعلن عن ترتيبات لاستئناف الدوري الممتاز في 15 سبتمبر الجاري.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#عناوين صحيفة الصدى الإلكترونية الثلاثاء الثامن من سبتمبر 2020م




#مجاهد الدوش

#المريخ مهدد بالحرمان من المشاركة الأفريقية.
8 مباريات في اليوم ومباراة كل 48 ساعة لاستكمال الدوري.
22 لاعبا في مران الهلال من دون الدوليين والمجلس يقنع الشعلة بالبقاء.
#شداد: جمعية النظام الاساسي للمريخ حددنا لها شهر مارس  ولكن كورونا عطلتها.
#تضامن عالمي مع السودان في محنة السيول والفيضانات.
#السبت مليونية جماهير المريخ السلمية أمام اتحاد الكرة.
#الخواض : الضغط على الإتحاد لإيقاف الفوضى وتصحيح المسار.
#لجنة تطبيع الهلال تفتح ملف العضوية.
#ليمونة : اتق الله يا شداد.









*

----------

